# Good online place to buy Banned Switches?



## IncredulousP (Feb 3, 2019)

Does anybody know where I can buy banned switches that ship to US? If I'm gonna hack my switch, might as well buy one that's already banned for a few bucks cheaper. Doesn't look like eBay or Amazon allows them.


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 3, 2019)

looks like ebay _does_ allow them, at least searching "banned switch" brings up several units, granted they're not that much cheaper than a regular one, so not much point. 


There are also some with just the main screen/"tablet". If you don't need the dock, charger, and joycons (like this is a 2nd system or something) that would be more of a savings .


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 3, 2019)

tbb043 said:


> looks like ebay _does_ allow them, at least searching "banned switch" brings up several units, granted they're not that much cheaper than a regular one, so not much point.
> 
> 
> There are also some with just the main screen/"tablet". If you don't need the dock, charger, and joycons (like this is a 2nd system or something) that would be more of a savings .


Oh, weird. I tried searching for "banned switch" and only regular ones came up for me. There was one about $30 cheaper but it didn't say banned anywhere, that might have been one though.


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 4, 2019)

btw, even if they were banned from ebay (which indeed they aren't) - it's not a flashcard, but a microSD adapter; it's not a console with a chip, it's a console which reads any disc; "repro game"; you get the idea 

But yeah, "banned switch" basically implies "one among the slowly shrinking amount of pwned 4 life units", that's why there's no significant price difference


----------

